
Show HN: A compilation of cybersecurity book recommendations from 25 articles - vhpoet
I&#x27;ve looked at recommendations in 25 articles and compiled a list of the most recommended books on cybersecurity sorted by how often they were mentioned.<p>Hacking Exposed 7 <i>by Stuart McClure</i><p>Countdown to Zero Day <i>by Kim Zetter</i><p>Ghost in the Wires <i>by Kevin Mitnick</i><p>Spam Nation <i>by Brian Krebs</i><p>Practical Malware Analysis <i>by Michael Sikorski</i><p>Threat Modeling <i>by Adam Shostack</i><p>Social Engineering <i>by Christopher Hadnagy</i><p>The Hacker Playbook 3 <i>by Peter Kim</i><p>The Practice of Network Security Monitoring <i>by Richard 
Bejtlich</i><p>Dark Territory <i>by Fred Kaplan</i><p>The Code Book <i>by Simon Singh</i><p>Hacked Again <i>by Scott N. Schober</i><p>The Hacker Playbook <i>by Peter Kim</i><p>The Art of Invisibility <i>by Kevin Mitnick</i><p>The Art of Deception <i>by Kevin Mitnick</i><p>See the full list at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.readthistwice.com&#x2F;lists&#x2F;best-cybersecurity-books
======
vhpoet
See the full list at [https://www.readthistwice.com/lists/best-cybersecurity-
books](https://www.readthistwice.com/lists/best-cybersecurity-books)

